# Acid dipping service near atlanta



## tractor girl (Jan 26, 2013)

Can someone point me to a shop that acid dips metal items prior to repainting?  I have some old tractor implements and can't reach some areas with a grinder or sandblaster.  Was told acid dipping is the way to go.  Implement has some nooks & crannies - it's about 4' x 2' x 3' in size. 

Look for somewhere in Atlanta prefer on the east side of town, norcross/decatur/stn mountain areas. 

thanks.


----------



## winchester1970 (Jan 26, 2013)

Might try Pro Cryo Genics in Cumming Georgia. Metal Finishers of Atlanta in Lilburn Georgia. There use to be a place on Mountain Industrial Blvd but I cannot recall the name.


----------



## Huntress (Jan 26, 2013)

Are there still any type of radiator shops around?  Didn't they do acid dipping on them?


----------



## rospaw (Jan 27, 2013)

tractor girl said:


> Can someone point me to a shop that acid dips metal items prior to repainting?  I have some old tractor implements and can't reach some areas with a grinder or sandblaster.  Was told acid dipping is the way to go.  Implement has some nooks & crannies - it's about 4' x 2' x 3' in size.
> 
> Look for somewhere in Atlanta prefer on the east side of town, norcross/decatur/stn mountain areas.
> 
> thanks.



Why not try a paint stripper? aka aircraft stripper Works for me just takes a few coats and a little wire brush/pick tool.


----------



## jiminbogart (Feb 17, 2013)

There used to be a place on Murphy Av in Atlanta that dipped. Unpaint Corporation IIRC.

I took them a CJ7 frame and they did a great job.

They charged by the pound.


----------



## tractor girl (Feb 17, 2013)

jiminbogart said:


> There used to be a place on Murphy Av in Atlanta that dipped. Unpaint Corporation IIRC.
> 
> I took them a CJ7 frame and they did a great job.
> 
> They charged by the pound.



How long ago did you use them? Ddin't find a website for them but I found an old listing - called the number and it redirected to another number.. will try them again tomorrow.

The Unpaint Corp
920 Murphy Ave SW
Atlanta, GA 30310
(404) 755-3329


----------



## skiff23 (Feb 17, 2013)

Try Metal Plate on Fulton Industrial BLVD. They galvanize and acid sipping is part of that process.


----------



## jiminbogart (Feb 17, 2013)

tractor girl said:


> How long ago did you use them? Ddin't find a website for them but I found an old listing - called the number and it redirected to another number.. will try them again tomorrow.
> 
> The Unpaint Corp
> 920 Murphy Ave SW
> ...



It was in the late 90's. I heard something about the guy's son taking over the business a while back.



skiff23 said:


> Try Metal Plate on Fulton Industrial BLVD. They galvanize and acid sipping is part of that process.



I took my Jeep frame to these folks after it was stripped. Back then they didn't strip they just galvanized. They were next door to a boat trailer manufacturing place IIRC.

They made me agree that they were not liable if a chain broke(and dropped a huge beam on my frame) or the frame warped. They stated that the heat sometimes warped boat trailers.
They galvanized a lot of bridge beams, ect. Not too many hobbists came by for galvanizing.

IIRC, it cost about $150 to have the frame galvanized and they even ground down the slag and dressed it up.

It was a killer looking frame when done.


----------



## tractor girl (Feb 17, 2013)

thanks - i will try them tomorrow.


----------



## blues brother (Feb 17, 2013)

Might look into electrolysis. I have seen a YouTube vid where they built a vat out of wood framing,lined it with plastic sheeting. Then a mixture of water and washing soda was used with a sacrificial electrode and a battery charger.
I use it with cast iron cookware all the time. Works great.


----------



## jiminbogart (Feb 17, 2013)

blues brother said:


> Might look into electrolysis. I have seen a YouTube vid where they built a vat out of wood framing,lined it with plastic sheeting. Then a mixture of water and washing soda was used with a sacrificial electrode and a battery charger.
> I use it with cast iron cookware all the time. Works great.



You can also use an angle grin...nevermind.


----------



## tractor girl (Feb 18, 2013)

jiminbogart said:


> You can also use an angle grin...nevermind.



Used a grinder on most of the metal already.  Some spots I can't get to with the grinder and dipping will clean up anything I might have missed.


----------



## tractor girl (Feb 18, 2013)

blues brother said:


> Might look into electrolysis. I have seen a YouTube vid where they built a vat out of wood framing,lined it with plastic sheeting. Then a mixture of water and washing soda was used with a sacrificial electrode and a battery charger.
> I use it with cast iron cookware all the time. Works great.



I used this a few years ago on some smaller parts - works great for light rust but not as good on heavy rust.  I don't have a tank big enough for the trailer body.   I'd probably need a bigger electrical supply with a bigger tank even if I had it.  I used a battery charger before.. worked ok.


----------



## tractor girl (Feb 18, 2013)

skiff23 said:


> Try Metal Plate on Fulton Industrial BLVD. They galvanize and acid sipping is part of that process.



Metalplate Galvanizing LP
505 Selig Dr SW
Atlanta, GA 30336 
(404) 691-0600 

I called them this morning.  Min charge $260, and the confirmed what they do (sulfuric acid bath then dip in zinc).  They are out near six flags.   He said mine would def fall under the min charge since there isn't much to it.


----------



## tractor girl (Feb 18, 2013)

tractor girl said:


> How long ago did you use them? Ddin't find a website for them but I found an old listing - called the number and it redirected to another number.. will try them again tomorrow.
> 
> The Unpaint Corp
> 920 Murphy Ave SW
> ...



Unpaint Corporation is still open but they are no longer at the address above.  Here's their new location: 

3094 Emery Circle
Austell, GA 30168

The man on the phone said he expected the price to be around $300 for dipping and powder coating.    So its comparible to galvanizing.

MetalPlate said that galvanizing treats the metal in additon to putting a layer on top, where as paint/powdercoat can rub & chip off over time.   I think the powder will look better but I know the trailer will be left out in the weather when I'm done with it so maybe the galvanizing is better.


----------



## blues brother (Feb 18, 2013)

jiminbogart said:


> You can also use an angle grin...nevermind.



Gonna be hard to live this one down...


----------

